# Garage sale gold mine



## BilliOwen (Oct 12, 2009)

A family member was at a garage sale this weekend and picked me up a few chisels he thought were a deal. O' boy!!! were they ever. There are 2 great robert sorby beading tools and a 3/8" sorby spindle gouge. All 3 sorby's seem incredibly well maintained if not new. 
There is another 8 piece set all about 16-18" over all.
A few random great tools.
Here's a few pics...
The last pic I was wondering what the shape may have been used for? 
I'm looking forward to working on some new projects this week with my new found treasures. Gotta love a yard sale. Not bad for $10 
-Billi-


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice score... I've been on the look out for a deal like that.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

No doubt that is a great deal. I'm sure you'll put them to great use! You know, it is really kind of sad though. The person that bought and used these tools was like one of us. A person that buys Robert Sorby and keeps the tools in the great shape had a passion for woodworking. The sad part is somewhere along the line, someone probably close to him never understood that passion, or the person, and obviously the tools. Glad to see that a passionate woodworker again has them in his possession. At least they didn't end up on ebay sold by someone that just wanted to make a buck. I'd say they found a good home. Those are are some quality tools that can last generations.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Just wanted to add, If the burden becomes to great, taking care of those heirlooms, I'll be glad to insure their care and preservation. I'd even let you double your money and pay shipping on top of it. You know they would be in good hands! J/K


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The last photo appears to be a 3 point tool. It's an interesting tool used mostly for turning beads and can be handy for a few other things. They used to have a tutorial on how to use those on the American Association of Woodturners website. I don't know if it's still there. I have a copy of it somewhere I think on a CD but I would have to look. You might be able to do a google or Youtube search and find info on how to use it.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's the video on the point tool. 
http://www.woodturner.org/resources/videos/2005_fall_point_tool.wmv


----------



## Robocop (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Billi

What a bargain:thumbsup:
What you have thir is about £450 worth of very good tools, i always said the yard sales were good:yes::yes: 
What you have is adetail point tool, is it Robert Sorby? 

The Detail Point Tool is a 3/8" round shaft with a 3 facet point. It is ideal for fine detailing on bowl and spindle work.

Gus


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

also known as a "pyramid point tool". I haven't seen it called a "3 point tool" or a "detail tool" but both names sound reasonable, particularly the "3 point tool" since that's what it IS.

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_latheterms.htm

Paul


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Old Skhool said:


> No doubt that is a great deal. I'm sure you'll put them to great use! You know, it is really kind of sad though. The person that bought and used these tools was like one of us. A person that buys Robert Sorby and keeps the tools in the great shape had a passion for woodworking. The sad part is somewhere along the line, someone probably close to him never understood that passion, or the person, and obviously the tools. Glad to see that a passionate woodworker again has them in his possession. At least they didn't end up on ebay sold by someone that just wanted to make a buck. I'd say they found a good home. Those are are some quality tools that can last generations.


 I don't turn anything, but I was thinking about the same thing in regards to the tools. It's really weird to follow the life of a tool. They change hands so may times, and people that don't know what to do with them will sell that at a great deal to someone that can actually use them.


----------



## BilliOwen (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, that's insane! 450 GBP converts to $745 USD! A great deal, indeed. The 3-point tool is not a Robert Sorby, I wasn't able to identify any of the other tools besides the three Sorby's, but I'm still looking!


----------



## BilliOwen (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help. I really appreciate it, this deal is probably one in a lifetime so I'm still giddy about it!


----------

